# Gaggia Classic IMS Shower Screen



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Happy Easter everyone!

Anyway, recently I bought an IMS woven shower screen for my Gaggia Classic along with a brass shower plate holder from theesspressoshop.co.uk. Lovely jubbley I thought. But is it..?

Take a look at these videos. What do you think??

IMS shower screen:






Last night, to try and improve things I lowered the opv with a pressure gauge but the water dispersion is still exactly the same.

Regards

H.McFaddon


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Screw might be too loose/tight. I changed mine to the IMS one a couple weeks ago. Had the same problem and just played around with the screw until the water came out good


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks. I've already tried that but I'll give it another go. Did you loosen or tighten?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I believe the general consensus is to have the screw just holding the screen on. If you tighten it, the screen compresses and the gap between the screen and dispersion plate becomes very narrow and can cause jetting at the 4 outlet holes of the brass dispersion plate. Sorry to say I can't view your video due to terrible internet at my hotel in Jordan, but can imagine what you are showing!

I have a thread somewhere on here where I drilled out the holes a little, and added 2 more to improve the dispersion.

Edit: this is it

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28527-Brass-dispersion-plate-drilled-out


----------

